# Is Kellogg Patio Plus ok for seedlings?



## toastmasta (Apr 16, 2009)

Starting off a second grow due to ignorance of using Miracle Grow slow release baby killer. 

In any event, I heard some good things about Patio Plus, but haven't found alot of threads promoting it.  So is it gonna be ok for my seedlings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2009)

kellogggarden.com/new/products-gallery/independ/patio-plus.php

Looks like good stuff to me  All organic  
Would prolly add more perlite to the mix and some dolomite lime to buffer PH.


----------



## toastmasta (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah it has worm castings, kelp meal, bat guano and chicken manure.  It was about $5 for a 20 quart size bag.  I bought some perlite to add, since it only has about 6% perlite in it.  From reading into, the PH of the soil is also adjusted and buffered to 6.5- 6.8 range.

Thanks for the quick response.  I feel a little better now.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2009)

Dang 5 bucks a bag!!! where'd ya find it? Lowes or something?
Would def. mix some of that up with my compost


----------



## toastmasta (Apr 17, 2009)

Got it as home depot, it was the ONLY one there that wasn't a MG time release blah blah.  They have a regular version without all of the nutrients, but I opted for this one.

I transplanted some nute burned seedlings into the mix today, we'll see if the new soil actually is able to turn them around.  4/5 of them don't look so good though.  I had no idea MG would burn them so badly/quickly.  But I was being lazy about the grow. I'll start fresh with the seeds I'm germinating now.

Anyway I'll post up later with any updates.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 17, 2009)

toastmasta said:
			
		

> $5 for a 20 quart size bag.


 
What is a 20 quart size bag?

What is a quart?

A 1/4 of something?

20 x 1/4 is 5

Why not call it a 5?

eace:


----------

